# Aktuelle Systemzeit und Datum abfragen



## mmhhh (17. Jan 2013)

Wie kann ich die aktuelle Systemzeit und das aktuelle Systemdatum auslesen? Ich finde nämlich keine Methode oder sowas dafür.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## tröööt (17. Jan 2013)

schon mal hier rein gekuggt : [japi]System[/japi] ... currentTimeMillis() ... liefert aktuelle systemzeit ..
alternativ : [japi]Date[/japi] oder [japi]GregorianCalendar[/japi]


----------



## Blakh (17. Jan 2013)

Wonach hast du gegoogelt?

https://www.google.de/search?q=java+aktuelle+system+zeit


----------

